# Silverback: Taronga Zoo Sydney



## OzPhoto (Mar 28, 2010)

I got a quick shot of this guy at Sydney's Taronga Zoo last year, he looked right at me as I took this photo.  It was only for a second as he was sitting with his back to the crowd for ages!


----------



## carlos91 (Mar 28, 2010)

very nice photo wouldve been awesome if there was natural terrain in the BG


----------

